# Diebstahl bei Radsport-Regenhardt!!



## dave (21. Oktober 2003)

Heute Nacht wurden vier Kundenräder entwendet:

1. Marke: Canyon, 
   Modell: ähnlich 'Little Rock'
   Rahmenform: Hardtail
   Farbe: rot
   Alter: etwa 2-3 Jahre
   Schaltgruppe: LX komplett

2. Marke: No Name (Kinesis-Aufbau ohne Aufschrift)
   Rahmenform: Hardtail
   Farbe: silber, gebürstet
   Alter: fast neu
   Schaltgruppe: XT komplett
   Gabel: Magura O24U Federgabel
Bremsen: Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen
   Sattelstüzte: Rock Shox, gefedert

3. Marke: Univega
   Rahmenform: Fully, 4-Gelenker
   Farbe: silber
   Alter: ca. 10 Jahre
   Schaltung: XT-Umwerfer, altes XTR-Schaltwerk, 9-fach
   Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21 Ti
Bremsen: Magura HS33 Raceline, gelb
   Naben: Ringlé, violett
   Sattelstüzte: Shannon
Sattel: Flite Transalp
   Vorbau: Kore, gelb


Vielleicht gibt es von den Kunden später noch detailiertere Angaben und eine Beschreibung des vierten Rads.

Wäre auf jeden Fall nett, wenn Ihr die Augen offen halten würdet. Man weiß ja nie ...!


----------



## kAos (22. Oktober 2003)

ist denn schon wieder eingebrochen worden? dat jibbet doch nich!

mfg kAos *augenaufhaltend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (6. November 2003)

vielleicht sollte bernd statt dem estrich lieber ne anständige alarmanlage (auch fürn hinterhof) anschaffen ...bei den genannten rädern hält sich der verlust ja noch in grenzen, aber es steht ab und an ja schon mal was hochwertigeres im laden!

auf jeden fall immer eine beschissene situation


----------



## kAos (7. November 2003)

ist aber ziemlich teuer...   und DAS ist denke ich das hauptproblem.


mfg
kAos


----------



## Burli (7. November 2003)

Nicht zu fassen! Besser wie die Alarmanlage ist ein Dobermann... aber keiner der bellt, sondern einer der sie rein aber nicht mehr raus läßt   

Gruß Burli


----------

